# Speed Jigging - Video



## steveweb (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade das Video entdeckt. Mega genial. Was der arbeitet.
Wenn er das den ganzen Tag macht hat er mehr als 20000 kcal verbraucht. Ich würde das nicht durchstehen.

Super schöne Drills und die Technik...

http://www.bissclips.de/deineclips/meer/speed-jigging-ii-19.html
(Musik an, dann kommt es noch besser.)

Was sind das eigentlich für Rollen?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Speed Jigging - Video*

nabend steffen #h

gibbet schon zur genüge hier on board aber immer wieder schön anzusehen :m

rollen: meist stellas (shimano) und saltigas (daiwa) #h


----------



## steveweb (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Speed Jigging - Video*

Hallo Jirko,

habe mal nach den Preisen geschaut.
Alleine der Flug ca. 2500 Euro (H/Z) mit 6 mal pro Strecke umsteigen.

Puh..

Bleibt ein Traum dort auch mal zu fischen.
Aber geile Technik hat der drauf.

Steffen


----------

